# latesail charter



## mangothecat (Aug 12, 2004)

I''m planning to charter a boat in a few weeks and latesail seem to have some good offers does anyone have any experience in dealing with this company?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

yep, I booked through them this year (apr 04), dave was helpful, shopped around for different boats with different companies, had a good rapport with boat owner, (something I find very important and probably top of the list for me). Lastly prices were pretty much unbeatable. 

I am currently booking a boat through him now as I''m off to Rhodes next year to join a few mates who have chartered all their boats through another well known charterer. Even though they have a group discount Dave has still managed a better price with good personal service thrown in.

I would recomend Latesail no probs.

Tiredmark


----------

